# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Ella J [Bore Sun - Garden]

## Apostolos

Ας ανοίξουμε το θεματάκι για το τρομερό RoRo Ella J το οποίο βρίσκεται εδω και ένα μήνα στην ράδα του Πειραιά αναμένοντας τις εξελίξεις της ναυλαγοράς. Πραγματικός βοριευρωπαικός βάπορας, με 5 car deck 3 καταστρώματα φορτηγών, ασανσερ μεγάλης ταχύτητας, καταπληκτικούς εσωτερικούς χώρους και Γέφυρα που θυμίζει βαπόρι μέσων του 90...

Μία φώτο του στο αγκυροβόλιο του πειραιά πρίν μερικές μέρες...

DSC_8363 (Large).JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αποστολε για μεγαλο διαστημα το εβλεπα να πηγαινοερχεται πειραια-μαυρη θαλασσα.φορτηγα ασυνοδευτα μετεφερε?

----------


## Apostolos

Καινούργια ΙΧ ναυλωμένο στην UECC

----------


## Apostolos

Γυμνασιο SAR στο πλοίο....

SAR.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

H γέφυρα του πλοίου. Ποιο σύγχρονη και εξοπλισμένη πραγματικά δέν έχω ξαναδεί σε πλοίο της ηλικίας του...

bridge1.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Η στραβός είναι ο γιαλός η στραβά αρμενίζουμε!!! 
ELLA.jpg

Copyright: Adriann

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά το βαπόρι κατευθύνετε προς Ινδίες και συγκεκριμένα στο Alang για διάλυση... Αντίο φιλενάδα...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τελικά το βαπόρι κατευθύνετε προς Ινδίες και συγκεκριμένα στο Alang για διάλυση... Αντίο φιλενάδα...


αν δεν εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα ,οποτε λογικο να παει εκει κατω,τοτε κριμα!!
και κατι αλλοι χαροι 38 και 39 χρονων ταξιδευουν  ακομη...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> H γέφυρα του πλοίου. Ποιο σύγχρονη και εξοπλισμένη πραγματικά δέν έχω ξαναδεί σε πλοίο της ηλικίας του...
> 
> bridge1.JPG


 ΣΤΟΛΙΔΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ - ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ.
Η ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΝΗΚΕ?  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Aπ' όσο ξέρω ο πλοιοκτήτης ήταν Γάλλος με γραφεία και στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστά... Η εταιρία του ήταν η Socomar Management

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Σωστά... Η εταιρία του ήταν η Socomar Management


ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ;

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι έχουν το φορτηγό Kifangondo και θέλουν να πάρουν ξανα κάποιο ρο/ρο στην τσαμπέ αγορά τους

----------

